# تأملات فى احد "المخلع او المفلوج"



## mary naeem (20 مارس 2015)

تأملات فى احد  "المخلع او المفلوج"






​  عندما جاء الرب يسوع الى المخلع وقال له" قال له  أتريد أن تبرأ أجابه المريض وقال يا سيد ليس لي إنسان حتى إذا تحرك الماء يلقيني في  البركة ​   وهنا نتأمل في العبارة التى قالها "المخلع" وهى   ليس لى  إنسان 



​  + صدقونى يا اخوتى هذه هى شكوى الكثيرين منا في  هذه الايام فنجد :​ 1-  كثيرين من العجائز والمسنين يشكون ويقولون ليس لنا انسان  يسأل عنا , فعندما كنا في شبابنا نعطى كان الجميع يهتم بنا وعندما كبرنا وقل عطانا  تركونا ونسيونا وحتى اولادنا بطلوا يسألوا عنا​ ​ 2- واطفال الشوارع يشكون ويقولون ليس لنا انسان يهتم بنا ويسأل عنا ويعطينا  قوتنا اليومى ويوفر لنا سكن مناسب لنا لقد نسانا الجميع وحتى الدولة لم تعد تهتم  بنا واصبحنا متروكين ومنسيين من الجميع فكل واحد بيهتم بأبنائه واما احنا ضحية  المجتمع من مشاكل اجتماعية ومادية واخطاء وغيره​ 3- وكثيرين في السجون  لهم سنوات وليس من يسأل عنهم ويفتقدهم ويهتم بخلاص نفوسهم ويوصلهم للمسيح واصبحوا  من المنسيين ​ 4- وكثيرين من المرضى  وخصوصا اصحاب الامراض المستعصية قد يأس الجميع في شفاءهم وتركوهم وينتظرون موتهم في  اى لحظة دون الاهتمام بهم وبحالتهم الجسدية والنفسية والروحية​ 5- وكثيرين مما تركوا  الكنيسة وتسألهم هل بتذهبوا الى الكنيسة يقولون لنا سنوات عديدة لم نذهب للكنيسة  وللأسف مفيش حد بيسأل عنا ويفتقدنا ويشجعنا علشان نرجع تانى​ 6- كثيرين نفسهم يرجعوا  لربنا وعاوزين حد يسأل عنهم ويفتقدهم ويوعظهم ويشجعهم ولكن صاروا متروكين  ومنسيين​ 7- وايضا كثيرين لهم  سنوات عديدة منتظرين ان يعطيهم الله نسلاً صالح ومنتظرين وليس لهم انسان يحقق لهم  هذا الحلم الكبير وحتى الطب عجز عن ذلك​ 




+  لقد اصبحت الان شكوى ناس كثيرة بيشكوا من تجاهل الناس والمجتمع والاهل والاصدقاء  والدولة لهم​ + فما الحل اذن ؟؟؟؟​  + اقول لكل هؤلاء​ يابخت الانسان اللى ملهوش حد يسأل عنه​ لان المسيح بنفسه سوف يهتم به ويعطيه الشفاء الجسدى  والنفسى والروحى​ افرح بالمسيح لانه لا يمكن ان ينساك سوف يفتقد  حياتك ويأتى اليك ويفرح قلبك ويهتم بك​ لو كنت محتاج غفران سوف يعطيك غفران وقلب جديد  وحياة جديدة مهما كانت حياتك حتى ولو لك سنوات عديدة في الخطية والنجاسة المسيح  وحده قادر ان يسامحك ويغفر لك فكن واثق من ذلك ​ ​ ​ واذا كنت محتاج شفاء جسدى من اى مرض حتى الامراض  المستعصية والتى عجز الطب امامها , المسيح يقدر على كل شئ ويقدر يهبك الشفاء والصحة  والعافيه​ ​ + ولو كنت منتظر نسلاً ولك سنوات عديدة والطب فشل  في ذلك خلى عندك امل ورجاء في المسيح وسوف يعطيك نسلا ويفرح قلبك​ ​ + ولو كنت متروك ومنسى من الجميع فلا تحزن لان لك  المسيح هو بنفسه سوف يهتم بك وبكل احتياجاتك الجسدية والنفسية  والروحية​ 
المسيح مش ممكن ابدا ينسى  حد وكمان مفيش شئ مستعصى امام المسيح
+ نحن فرحين ان لنا اب  حنون وطيب معانا في كل وقت وفى مشاكلنا وامراضنا واحتياجاتنا 





[FONT="]+ اخيرا اقول لكل احد بيشكوا ويقول "ليس لى انسان ......"  اقول له يابختك لان لك المسيح هو بذاته سوف يهتم بك فكن مطمئن وواثق من ذلك  ​​[/FONT]


----------

